# You're having a giraffe



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Giraffe cam


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

You bored again Kev? (Yawn.) :roll: 

We don't want a giraffe thanks.

Motorhomersimpson is in charge of ours, and very lovely he is too. (The giraffe that is. :roll: )

Dave


----------



## loddy (Feb 12, 2007)

Yawn


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

Your havin a laf.
Have you ever thought about councilling :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Les


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

I thought they were pretty good, but you need to be patient :roll: :roll:


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Couldn't sleep, but I grabbed this pic. see time stamp.


----------

